# London Nautical School



## gpb

Not sure if this school has been mentioned before! It was located in Stamford Street,London,prior to being demolished in 1965. It then moved over to the premises of The London School of Printing, which was located next door. At that time nautical activities were carried out at the Surrey Commercial Docks,London. The school had a launch named "The Kings Reach". Sports ativities took place at Morden; Playing Fields which were maintained by the LCC.

Many pupils did not go to sea but those of us who did, mainly joined Merchant Shipping Companies as Deck Apprentices and left school at 16 to begin a naval career.

I shall always remember my school days there and remain very appreciative for the opportunities it gave me.

The school moto was "The Thames Carries her Sons Everywhere", it certainly did for many of us!


----------



## Split

gpb said:


> Not sure if this school has been mentioned before! It was located in Stamford Street,London,prior to being demolished in 1965. It then moved over to the premises of The London School of Printing, which was located next door. At that time nautical activities were carried out at the Surrey Commercial Docks,London. The school had a launch named "The Kings Reach". Sports ativities took place at Morden; Playing Fields which were maintained by the LCC.
> 
> Many pupils did not go to sea but those of us who did, mainly joined Merchant Shipping Companies as Deck Apprentices and left school at 16 to begin a naval career.
> 
> I shall always remember my school days there and remain very appreciative for the opportunities it gave me.
> 
> The school moto was "The Thames Carries her Sons Everywhere", it certainly did for many of us!


I am an Old Boy, too. Don't visit the site, though. Maybe I should but a lot of water has passed under the bridge, since then. Is 1945-48 too far back for you?

I was not evacuated to New Quay but joined when the school was at Comber Grove, which it shared with an infants school, although we never saw them, thank goodness.

The masters were a great team of kindly men and I remember them all with great affection.

I used to travel from West Hampstead to Aldgate East on the Bakerloo Line and, then, the 68 (I think) down Camberwell New Road.


----------



## gpb

Hi Split, buenas tarde! how nice to hear from you..wow 1945-48..I was born in 1948,lol.
It would be great if Old Boys from your time at the LNS were to visit the site and exchange some memories!
Hopefully your post will encourage others to mention their experiences at the LNS too!
Best regards, Graham (gpb)


----------



## Split

Hi Graham,

There can't be many of us, of my age group, left as I am 81, now. I have had a look in at the site, over the years, but everything has changed so much that I got the impression that it was a nautical school in name, only, which is not surprising considering the demise of the British MN since my day. 

You are right, LNS is little known and most of the Londoners have posted about Edward VII which I had never heard of until I went up for 2nd Mate. How we have dispersed over the planet and our careers have diversified just as widely! I went into construction. A person I was friendly with and met, again, when up for exams was John Tondeur. I was astonished to learn that he became a municipal engineer in Canada. An abrupt change of course for a deck officer but MN officers, who leave the sea, are opportunists and learn how to adapt quickly.


----------



## jmilcon

Hi Graham
I was at LNS 1960-65; are you aware that the School maintains its own website and an Alumni (Old Boys) Association? Were you in Bill Harding-Raines' Nav and Seamanship classes?
Regards
John


----------



## jimthehat

Split said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> There can't be many of us, of my age group, left as I am 81, now. I have had a look in at the site, over the years, but everything has changed so much that I got the impression that it was a nautical school in name, only, which is not surprising considering the demise of the British MN since my day.
> 
> You are right, LNS is little known and most of the Londoners have posted about Edward VII which I had never heard of until I went up for 2nd Mate. How we have dispersed over the planet and our careers have diversified just as widely! I went into construction. A person I was friendly with and met, again, when up for exams was John Tondeur. I was astonished to learn that he became a municipal engineer in Canada. An abrupt change of course for a deck officer but MN officers, who leave the sea, are opportunists and learn how to adapt quickly.


I would like to say that LNS was well known a lot of Bank line apps came from the LNS,tho it was the boarding school at Woolverstone in Suffolk whence we hailed.

jim


----------



## gpb

*Hi John*



jmilcon said:


> Hi Graham
> I was at LNS 1960-65; are you aware that the School maintains its own website and an Alumni (Old Boys) Association? Were you in Bill Harding-Raines' Nav and Seamanship classes?
> Regards
> John


Hi John,

Yes I was in Harding Raynes class for Nav and Seamanship,he was also my form master..(3HR) Left the LNS in Sept.1965 and went to sea as a deck apprentice with Shaw Saville Line.Now retired,but have maintained contact with a few guys from the LNS.Unfortunately I have not gone to any school reunions, but thanks for the imfo!

Best regards,

Graham


----------



## jmilcon

Hi Graham
I have just sent you a PM.
Regards
John


----------



## Alan Rawlinson

*Lns*



Split said:


> I am an Old Boy, too. Don't visit the site, though. Maybe I should but a lot of water has passed under the bridge, since then. Is 1945-48 too far back for you?
> 
> I was not evacuated to New Quay but joined when the school was at Comber Grove, which it shared with an infants school, although we never saw them, thank goodness.
> 
> The masters were a great team of kindly men and I remember them all with great affection.
> 
> I used to travel from West Hampstead to Aldgate East on the Bakerloo Line and, then, the 68 (I think) down Camberwell New Road.


Your post struck a couple of chords with me. Like Jim I was at LNS Woolverstone from 1948/51 and quite a number of us went into the Bankline. Brian Lucy was one of ours who had also been at the LNS school in London in addition to Woolverstone - maybe you know the name?

Woolverstone also has a web site WHOBA but it's of little interest to us old timers, as there is an almost complete generation gap with those contributing today.

Memories of Aldgate East station too, when attending College for the second Mates, Mates and Master's tickets. Oh, the routine in those days! 
Very Best Wishes


----------



## Split

Don't forget Gardner's Corner for uniforms! I wonder if it is still there?

Brian Lucy does not ring a bell.


----------



## gpb

*Gardeners Corner*



Split said:


> Don't forget Gardner's Corner for uniforms! I wonder if it is still there?
> 
> Brian Lucy does not ring a bell.


Hi Split,

I was kitted out by Gardeners of Aldgate in 1965,sadly it was demolished at least 30 years ago.A large new building now stands on the plot,although still forms a roundabout.

Graham (GPB)


----------



## Split

gpb said:


> Hi Split,
> 
> I was kitted out by Gardeners of Aldgate in 1965,sadly it was demolished at least 30 years ago.A large new building now stands on the plot,although still forms a roundabout.
> 
> Graham (GPB)


I, sometimes, wonder. Was there anywhere else? I did hear that, among the "posher" ones amongst us, that Gieves was more desirable!

I'm talking about the London area, now. I'm sure that those living further afield had their own, far more desirable, outfitters than us, Cockneys.


----------



## 8575

I was in London a few weeks ago and while walking around Smithfield area wandered over towards the Charterhouse (was an old Carthusian monastery) and just as I reached the arched gateway a mini bus appeared and a lot of youngsters got out together with an adult and headed in to the place. On the side of the mini bus in large letters was painted London Nautical School, so it still exists in some form then.


----------



## Graham Pepper

LNS certainly still exists in Stamford Street SE1 and is this year celebrating its centenary. I was a governor from 2000-2009 and know that the school is looking for old boys to join in the celebrations. There is an invitation to an Alumni & Friends evening on 11 September on the LNS website. You will be made very welcome.


----------



## FloodQ

*Flappers Class*

Hi John,

Yes I was in "Flappers" class for Nav and Seamanship,he was also my form master..(3HR) Quite a character ! Awesome shot with a Board Rubber ! Left the LNS in Sept.1964 and joined the RN. Now retired, my brother Keith now lives in Auz. He left LNS in 1968 ? Like you fond memories of the School, how about Foxy Fowler and Big Jack Challis ?

Best regards,
CliffB


----------



## hamone

I attended King Edward VII Commercial Road Circa 1959.Later met up with instructor from there ,Capt. Lockwood,as principal of Gravesend Sea School about 1982.


----------



## AlexanderMurphy1959

Hi guys!
Any ideas how's the school now? We're considering this school for our son now. Do you think it's a good choice? Seems like you all have some good memories from good ol' days.

Alex


----------

